# Soft/Spreadable Cheese..how to smoke it



## cohiba (May 16, 2013)

Hey All,

Still a newbie so go soft on my "inexperienced" questions.

My wife and I were at a meat/butcher shop last week.  Well, tbey had  soft /cream cheese that was smoked and awesome.  Yes, I'll go ask them how they did it this weekend, but I want advice from my wonderful friends on this forum.

I know how to smoke a block of cheese but what's the process for spreadable...smoke a block and blend it into a spread?  Give me a few tips.

I'm using a smokin-it smoker with the cold smoking plate as my equipment.

Thanks!!


----------



## kathrynn (May 16, 2013)

There is a member that did butter and cream cheese a bit ago.  Here is a link to his thread!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/138197/third-cold-smoke-cream-cheese-butter

It's easy!  Make sure you show the q-views when you try it!

Hope that helped!

Kat


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 16, 2013)

I have smoked cream cheese. The kind that comes in the card board box with a foil liner. I just unwrapped it from the foil, and left it sit on the foil on the smoker racks. Cold smoked of course. I smoked it for about a hour is all and that was plenty of smoke. For other soft cheeses I would put them on foil and let-er rip. I'm sure that the Q-matz that Todd sells would work for these cheeses too. Note soft cheese doesn't require much smoke.


----------



## dj mishima (May 16, 2013)

I smoked it during the winter.  So, it was easy to keep the temperature down.

I have read that some people fill 2 liter bottles with water and freeze them, then put those in the smoker to maintain low temps.

Good luck and don't forget the q-view.


----------



## jonny smoker (May 22, 2013)

On my last cold smoke the wife had just picked up some whipped cream cheese in the plastic container so I thought lets try it!! Just took the lid off and threw it in the smoker for 2-1/2 hrs. To my surprise it came out pretty good, the container itself absorbed enough smoke to give the fridge a nice aroma all week long.


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 23, 2013)

Cohiba, Check the following link for some ideas that will work with your smoker, pictures 1 & 2 should help.  You will get a much cooler, smoother smoke as much of the smoke residue will be left in the smoker.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/123840/my-cold-smoking-options-w-q-view

The following may help also.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/123130/smoked-cheese-from-go-to-show-w-q-view

Tom


----------

